# Hot Rocks, Pop Rocks, Lipstick, and Beer



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 16, 2009)

True. It may actually be all those Hot Rocks you've been eating... :blank:


----------



## Banned (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

Um, no.  What are Hot Rocks???  Pop Rocks?  Haven't had any of those either.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

What-ev-er, dudette...


----------



## Banned (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*



white page said:


> I seem to remember that a lack of magnesium can produce those involuntary muscle twitches, are you by any chance a little dehydrated Turtle ?


 
I don't think so, WP, but maybe I'll have another beer just in case 

(Just kidding, I don't actually drink).


----------



## Fiver (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

*ahem*

I do, let me help you with that.


----------



## Banned (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

Thanks, Fiver.  Have a couple, and I'll let you know if my lips feel better   I'll tell you when to stop :rofl:


----------



## white page (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

Now tell the truth Turtle , it was the new raspberry flavoured lipstick wasn't it, no need to be embaresed about it, we girls understand


----------



## Banned (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

I might be a girl ("might", I "might" be a boy too ) but I'm definitely not girlie.  I don't do lipstick.  Not for anything.


----------



## white page (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

Neither do I Turtle and I'm a girl , I was just teasing  Sorry !

I do take your problem seriously.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*

Amen.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Cipralex Side Effects*



Turtle said:


> I might be a girl ("might", I "might" be a boy too ) but I'm definitely not girlie.  I don't do lipstick.  Not for anything.



Lipstick is one thing I just cannot be without, if I don't have it on I feel undressed  I have rather a large collection of lipsticks and glosses, you want to give it a try Turtle its cool


----------

